# Metriaclima estherae confusion!



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

From what I understand, there are 4 "variants" of Metriaclima estherae: Blue, O, OB, and Red.

Metriaclima estherae "Blue" females are actually red (the males are blue) . So is there any difference between the red females of the "blue" estherae, and the red females of the "Red" estherae?

I have a red female and have no idea as to whether I should be looking for blue zebra males or red zebra males for her to breed with.

In what case would the fry be considered hybrids, since all 4 variants are Metriaclima estherae?


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

No one wants to tackle this question! I was wondering what people think also.

I personally think they are all the same fish , but with different dominate traits.
If you breed a albino Cyno. Cobue with a blue Cyno. Cobue they call it a split gene.
they will carry dominate gene's as well as recessive.

If we start mixing the same type of fish from different locals from the lake , then they could be
considered hybrids. Maybe this could vary on species and how much each species is distributed 
thru out the lake.

For Esterae , i know they are from Minos Reef. In nature the Red males do occur, but it is a 
recessive trait. Man has breed the blue out with recessive Red Males.
As far as the OB and the Blueberry Esterae, i dont know if they come from Minos Reef also.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wild metriaclima estherae are most (?) often blue males and red females.

Red males, and OB (which includes any kind of blotch, not just orange) are morphs.

The red x red (cherry red) zebras most (?) commonly in the hobby are line bred to achieve the red males consistently.

Is that what you were looking for?

Bottom line, if you bought a fish with no scientific name and collection point...just buy another that looks the same and sell them as tank raised. If your fish is red, good chance it's the red x red variety.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Actually, there are only 3 colour variations for males, 2 for females.

Males can be Blue, OB or O. Females can be OB or O.

O is Orange, though many call this red.

All of these fish are naturally occurring colour variations from Minos Reef.

Breeding any Male colour variation, with any female colour variation would represent a natural spawn at Minos Reef, and would not be hybridization. Having said that, many of the "Red Zebra" O colour strains in the hobby are hybrids of M. estherae and something else, so I would take care to ensure if you are breeding those, they are pure to begin with.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Actually there is a normal colored female as well, which would be a grey/blue color. So there are technically 3 of each (male and female), it just depends on which location the fish are from as to what is most common; although I am not absolutely positive if all 3 morphs of each exist at all locations but I would assume so, just in varying numbers.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nfrost said:


> Actually there is a normal colored female as well, which would be a grey/blue color. So there are technically 3 of each (male and female), it just depends on which location the fish are from as to what is most common; although I am not absolutely positive if all 3 morphs of each exist at all locations but I would assume so, just in varying numbers.


That grey/blue colour female does not occur at Minos Reef.


----------



## congo1040 (May 4, 2008)

nfrost said:


> Actually there is a normal colored female as well, which would be a grey/blue color. So there are technically 3 of each (male and female), it just depends on which location the fish are from as to what is most common; although I am not absolutely positive if all 3 morphs of each exist at all locations but I would assume so, just in varying numbers.


 The Females that are colored blue/grey are Met. sp. Blue reef. Males and Females are Blue and they are located at Minos Reef; However they are not Estheraes. The profile section has some info the Blue Reef.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

congo1040 said:


> nfrost said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there is a normal colored female as well, which would be a grey/blue color. So there are technically 3 of each (male and female), it just depends on which location the fish are from as to what is most common; although I am not absolutely positive if all 3 morphs of each exist at all locations but I would assume so, just in varying numbers.
> ...


Yes, but there are blue/grey females at other locations.


----------



## congo1040 (May 4, 2008)

nfrost said:


> congo1040 said:
> 
> 
> > nfrost said:
> ...


 Do you have a link or photo to this Blue/Grey Met. Estherae. What other locations, please name them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

congo1040 said:


> Do you have a link or photo to this Blue/Grey Met. Estherae. What other locations, please name them.


You need to purchase Konings latest book. All hobbyists should have it. :thumb:


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> You need to purchase Konings latest book. All hobbyists should have it. :thumb:


Ouch, not cheap... but thanks for the tip!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for responding! I *think* I get it now, lol.


----------



## yabadaba (Nov 12, 2009)

This post really caught my interest because I bought what I thought were 3 x red and 3 x blue Metriaclima estherae recently, but was them advised that the blue males are rarely seen in the trade and that the 3 blue ones are more likely to be M.callainos.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

yabadaba said:


> This post really caught my interest because I bought what I thought were 3 x red and 3 x blue Metriaclima estherae recently, but was them advised that the blue males are rarely seen in the trade and that the 3 blue ones are more likely to be M.callainos.


This is true.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two male m. callainos and a male m. estherae.

You can easily tell the difference, even though at times the color is similar the m.estherae is usually darker and has faint bars that at times are very pronounced.


----------



## congo1040 (May 4, 2008)

fox said:


> I have two male m. callainos and a male m. estherae.
> 
> You can easily tell the difference, even though at times the color is similar the m.estherae is usually darker and has faint bars that at times are very pronounced.


 I agree with you 100%


----------

